# Cannot disable "tap to click" on Elan touchpad



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)

My new Asus K52J laptop with Windows 7 has an Elan touchpad. I cannot disable the "tap to click" option, despite unchecking the enable box in the mouse settings.

I have used touchpads for years and comes as second nature so please don't suggest using a mouse.

I have updated the drivers but still the touchpad will not accept the "off" setting for "tap to click". 

Many thanks in advance if you know of an answer.


----------



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)

As i thought...I'll have to live with it.

Just like the men in my life - you get rid of one with a bad quality, only to find another with a different, but still annoying, problem.

My last laptop (HP DV6) was always overheating, by design of the fans on the bottom. My new Asus is as cool as a cucumber but I'm stuck with "tap to click" that moves my cursor to the middle of my text when typing. I'll learn to live with it....like my current man. The good qualities outweigh the bad.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

It's much more polite to simply post the word "Bump" after 24 hours if no one has responded. Your second post, might cause others not to reply out of spite.



Brooook said:


> As i thought...I'll have to live with it.....


Keep in mind that this is a free site, no one is getting paid for their time assisting others, so sometimes patience is necessary.

With that out of the way, more information might help diagnose the problem.

When you uncheck the "tap to click" box in the touchpad options, do you get any errors after you click ok? Or is it simply rechecked when you look at it again? Which drivers did you try to reinstall with? Were they from Asus' website? Are you using a 32bit or 64bit OS?


----------



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)

Sorry for the offence, it is my sense of humour. I have Googled all night and realised I'm not the only one with the Elan not responding to having the tap functions disabled..

No error message shows. I have disabled ALL of the touch functions in the Elan tab and only when my cursor kept jumping did I try "tap to click" and, sure enough, it's still there. 

Windows 64bit, lastest driver from Asus website, 7.0.5.16

*taps "Post Quick Reply" to submit post*


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

On my Asus EEE, I had the problem in reverse. I couldn't enable it, when I would check the box and click ok, if I went back into it, it was unchecked again. I ended up having to check the box, click ok, then I had to reboot the computer for it to save the settings, maybe that would work for you. 

Otherwise, just a shot in the dark...You could try uninstalling the Touchpad software, then uninstall the touchpad from device manager, then reboot. Without the drivers/prorgam, the computer might see the touchpad as a normal mouse. (I would suggest having a USB mouse on hand, just incase you need to reinstall the touchpad software, if it doesn't work).


----------



## Brooook (Oct 27, 2002)

Thanks - it worked!! I found an external mouse and then uninstalled theElan drivers, rebooted, and it said it had successfully installed the Elan software. Oh no,,,,,I didn't want Elan. But it had installed earlier drivers and I now have version 7.0.5.11 which works as it should. I have disabled tap to click and it works!!!!!

I am very happy that I can type away without the curser jumping to the middle of the text without me realising until I discover all my text in a muddle. Sorry, I am babbling now (and deliberately typing a long post) to check my theory.

YAY, thanks to all that helped.


----------

